# Buying in yalikavak



## Jackfancy (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi,
I have just joined the forum. I am looking to buy in yalikavak. Can anyone recommend a trusted lawyer that is not connected to selling agents.
Jacqueline


----------



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm selling my place in Yalikavak, and I personally wouldnt trust a Lawyer over there. Most Turks never use a Lawyer. They use an Emlak of their choice and its all done in a Day.
If you are wanting help with the Buying process to avoid pitfalls , please me PM me.
Peter


----------

